# Tool Box, what do I need?



## ckellynh (Oct 30, 2012)

I know I need some tiny tools, but what else should I get? Got gift cards from Lowes, so should be heading there. Especially electrical wise, as this will all be new to me. I looked in the electrical aisle the other day, and was completely clueless. So specifics would be nice, lol. Thanks


----------



## D1566 (Jun 8, 2012)

Something like this would be useful;
http://www.lowes.com/pd_391452-8547...rentURL=?Ns=p_product_avg_rating|1&facetInfo=

Plus sets of small 'terminal' screwdrivers.
Wire strippers
Small pliers

Are you planning to do any soldering?


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

...and that doesn't show my paint box...:thumbsup:










...or my work top...or my two parts bins...or.....


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

I would get a micro-mark catalog. I have several repair parts friendly for trains I've acquired over the years. Small screw drivers from Lowe's etc. I say check out Radio Shack also.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

A good 40 watt pencil iron will do, as well as a $10 multi meter, wire nippers and strippers and small needle nose pliers...


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

A Dremel with a host of bits, grinding discs, sanding tips, wire brushes, etc.


----------



## ckellynh (Oct 30, 2012)

I have a dremel, so that helps. I would like to solder, but never have. D1556, thanks for link, a picture is definitely worth 1000 words. Shaygetz, I have no idea what a pencil iron is. Also, your toolbox image is also helpful. Thank you.


----------



## ckellynh (Oct 30, 2012)

Oh, and I got a great exactor knife set, brand new a few years back, but never opened.


----------



## mackdonn (Sep 26, 2012)

Shaygetz I've been trying to find a tackle box like that. I got stuff everywhere all unorganized when ever I start working. Wifey kinda gets frustrated sometimes from my mess. Any tips on where to find one? Wal-Mart and my local hobbie shops all have the newer low profile smaller tackle boxes that look more like a brief case.


----------



## ckellynh (Oct 30, 2012)

Googled the pencil iron, and I see it in your toolbox sheygetz.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Got mine when I was working on apartments, left behind by a tenant. I've since replaced them both with Craftsman tool boxes, one with 3 drawers, the other with 4, again left by tenants. Great job for a scavenger like me...I had a tenant leave two full boxes of trains behind when they moved out...:thumbsup:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Some other took kit threads ...

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=2043

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=7878

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I always accumulate the tools as I need them. Obviously, I frequently accumulate tools that I probably don't need as well.


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

A good vise and a bench top drill press can help. I also like clamps, animal hair paint brushes, a hand drill (pencil kind found at NAPA), and assorted drill bits like from Harbor Frieght.


----------



## fotoflojoe (Dec 31, 2011)

For larger tools, like sockets/wrenches/jacks, I wouldn't touch Harbor Freight stuff with a 10 foot pole. However, for small tools, they're an ok, inexpensive option to initially get started, then replace with better stuff over time - You'll soon discover which tools are the ones you use every day, and which ones almost never come out of the box.

-- Screw Drivers
-- Pliers
-- Clamps
-- Tweezers
-- Picks
-- Caliper
-- Multimeter
-- Files, files, and more files
-- A box to put it all in.

With Harbor Freight, keep an eye on their sales. At some point, each of the items listed above will be reduced.

Good luck!


----------



## briangcc (Oct 11, 2012)

D1566 said:


> Something like this would be useful;
> http://www.lowes.com/pd_391452-8547...rentURL=?Ns=p_product_avg_rating|1&facetInfo=


Get one from Harbor Freight. About $10 if you catch a sale. Free if they're running a promo on them (with another qualifying purchase).

Also, Plano fishing containers make great tool boxes as you can see the contents without opening them!


----------



## Mr.Buchholz (Dec 30, 2011)

tjcruiser said:


> A Dremel with a host of bits, grinding discs, sanding tips, wire brushes, etc.


Yes! I have one and it has come in handy many times on the layout. I also was at my local hardware store a few months back, and they had an in-store clearance of multi-tool (Dremel) bit sets, regular 60 bucks for 19 bucks. It was a 130 piece set, and it was a hell of a good buy.

As far as pliers go, the more pairs/sizes you have, the better. And spring clamps! Also very helpful.

-J.


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

mackdonn said:


> Shaygetz I've been trying to find a tackle box like that. I got stuff everywhere all unorganized when ever I start working. Wifey kinda gets frustrated sometimes from my mess. Any tips on where to find one? Wal-Mart and my local hobbie shops all have the newer low profile smaller tackle boxes that look more like a brief case.


Look at grage sales. I have seen a few in the past few months.


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

mackdonn said:


> Shaygetz I've been trying to find a tackle box like that. I got stuff everywhere all unorganized when ever I start working. Wifey kinda gets frustrated sometimes from my mess. Any tips on where to find one? Wal-Mart and my local hobbie shops all have the newer low profile smaller tackle boxes that look more like a brief case.


Try a sporting goods store, in the fishing section.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Here's what my tool boxes look like now...


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

Nice looking shay. I bet your parts box looks just as good


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

I can buy most locos with no fear of missing parts or running abilities if the price is right...:thumbsup:


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

Yes I know you do some great work


----------



## mackdonn (Sep 26, 2012)

WOW!!!! I'm a diesel mechanic by trade (20 years military trained) and the amount of tools you have for the models rivals my tool box in the garage for working on my vehicles!!!! What can I say......I'm a rookie or ash the forum calls me a "hobo"......LOL We all gotta start some where. First step......get me a bigger tool box just for my train stuff!!!......LOL

Kudos!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks Mack...some of those tools I have go waaaaay back...I have a tube of Radio Shack's Archer brand soldering flux that turns 30 next year...:thumbsup:


----------



## Michael44 (Nov 1, 2012)

Go to www.digitrax.com and click on the video section. They have a really good soldering tutorial video specifically for trains. I'm a newbie who didn't know how to solder. I have had excellent results thanks to that video. Not only do they teach you how to solder they also recommend which tools are required. Hope this helps.

Michael


----------



## Michael44 (Nov 1, 2012)

Btw here is the direct link to the video at digitrax. http://www.digitrax.com/support/video-depot/dcc-basics/soldering-101/


----------

